# Punch needle santas



## Sue Fish

Need to start on more for 2016


----------



## Damama

They are all adorable.


----------



## Gaildh

Those are adorable! I don't mean to be ignorant but what is punch needling? TG for google -" Punch needle embroidery is worked on weavers cloth with a needle-like tool"


----------



## janetj54

Nice!


----------



## jumbleburt

I'm so jealous of your being so proactive. I'm lucky if I start my Christmas projects by September! I love them!


----------



## 44gram

How adorable! I'd love to do some for my family!! Will you point me to the website???


----------



## kmrg

So cute! They look beautiful.


----------



## TammyK

Those are great! You always choose the nicest colors! :thumbup:


----------



## Kay Knits

Terrific!


----------



## Sue Fish

44gram said:


> How adorable! I'd love to do some for my family!! Will you point me to the website???


 I draw my own patterns but if you Google how to do punch needle embroidery there are a few YouTube videos that are very helpful 
I don't have one in particular that I follow I learn to do it many years ago


----------



## 44gram

Sue Fish said:


> I draw my own patterns but if you Google how to do punch needle embroidery there are a few YouTube videos that are very helpful
> I don't have one in particular that I follow I learn to do it many years ago


Thanks for your response. I'll google.


----------



## grammye

I would love to try to make them. They are so cute.. What size are they? it's hard to tell in a picture. What do you back them with? Did you use floss or yarn? Sorry for all the questions but if you don't ask, you'll never find the answers.

Thanks!


----------



## Sue Fish

grammye said:


> I would love to try to make them. They are so cute.. What size are they? it's hard to tell in a picture. What do you back them with? Did you use floss or yarn? Sorry for all the questions but if you don't ask, you'll never find the answers.
> 
> Thanks!


I do them on weavers cloth and they are about 5" tall..I use single strandof embroidery floss and back them with felted wool or in some cases a felt to match the main color


----------



## LindaLu

Charming!


----------



## grammye

Thanks Sue for the info! Needle punch is my next project!


----------



## Sue Fish

grammye said:


> Thanks Sue for the info! Needle punch is my next project!


not sure anymore who might carry a needle for these...do not get a cheap cheap one or you will give up right away..at one time hobby lobby had one that looked decent..but not sure anymore..had mine for many many yrs and the company no longer sells them but maybe someone else might...dee-lite single thread


----------



## Star of Logy Bay

Beautiful!!! This has moved up on my things I have to try list!!!


----------



## iluvcabernet

Those are beautiful! Another craft for me to try!


----------



## Dusti

Oh these are just AWESOME! I swear...I have GOT to try this punch needle technique, never worked with it but if it turns out such cute things like this, boy does it give me the itch!!


----------



## ifangoch

I saw your punch needle santas last Christmas and loved them so much I bought a punch needle. I'm ashamed to say that it has never been out of the packet - there just aren't enough hours in the day!


----------



## ptspraker

Love your santas. You are so talented!!


----------



## glnwhi

Beautiful as always.


----------



## monkey02

Sue, I have made some punch needle scissor holders but I am not sure how to put them together. You have said you put wool felt on the back but how do you make them a "pouch"?
Thank you for your help in all of this!


----------



## Rainny

Those are adorable!!!!


----------



## Sue Fish

monkey02 said:


> Sue, I have made some punch needle scissor holders but I am not sure how to put them together. You have said you put wool felt on the back but how do you make them a "pouch"?
> Thank you for your help in all of this!


I make those too and i have used unique stitch glue strong and stays soft not stiff


----------



## knitteerli

I have a needle punc, or is it punch needle, never figured it out. Your cute Santas have inspired me to try again. Of course, when I first got mine, there was no youtube, now I have no excuse.


----------



## Sue Fish

knitteerli said:


> I have a needle punc, or is it punch needle, never figured it out. Your cute Santas have inspired me to try again. Of course, when I first got mine, there was no youtube, now I have no excuse.


i have always heard it called punch needle..yes the youtubes are just wonderful and help so much.,..give it a try!


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers

I love those...Good for you to get an early start!


----------



## Sue Fish

Sue Fish said:


> Need to start on more for 2016


was looking at punch needle ideas on pinterest and saw MY santas posted there..that was a neat surprise
started making more just recently for this year


----------

